# Introducing the Stihl MS193T



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2015)

I've got a brand new Stihl MS193T here for some simple mods. I ran the saw stock, modded the muffler and ran it again, then advanced the timing and ran it one last time.

The first thing I did was to trim the limiters on the fully adjustable carb. I made several cuts in the wood to tune the carb before each video was shot.

In stock configuration, the saw was very lazy, with very poor throttle response, poor spool up, and quite weak in the cut. It had trouble starting the chain moving if it was already in the cut.

Modding the muffler made a HUGE difference. I'm talking great throttle response, much improved spool up, and much more power. Cut times were reduced by 20%!

I then proceeded to advance the ignition timing 6°. I didn't get the gains that I do on some other saws, but it did seem to hold more RPMs in the cut. Unfortunately, my log was getting bigger as I approached a not, so the cut times don't reflect the improvement. I'm leaving it advanced, based on how it ran and held RPMs in the cut.

Even with only a muffler mod, this little saw runs pretty good. Not bad at all. It's not a 201T, but it's not supposed to be.

Stock


Muffler Modded


Timing Advanced



















Yeah baby! This one's a Magnum! I bet that decal adds 1/2 HP!















Same choke setup as the MS150T










Trimmed limiters















The piston is way down in there.





Deflector removed





The exit hole is no large than the head of that little bolt. No wonder it couldn't run.





He said he wanted it loud, so let's open that baby up, lol. The deflector will limit it back down anyway.





Spark arrestor reinstalled.










The back of the stock deflector.












Bent up for more open area.





And that's it!


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't used one yet, but I sure hope they last longer than a 192. Interested to see what's all changed in these. As I have a list of repeated problems with the 192's.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Magnum


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks just like the 192.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

So the 192 had a fixed jet & the 193 is adjustable?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I haven't used one yet, but I sure hope they last longer than a 192. Interested to see what's all changed in these. As I have a list of repeated problems with the 192's.





Roll Tide said:


> Looks just like the 192.





stihlaficionado said:


> So the 192 had a fixed jet & the 193 is adjustable?



I honestly have no idea. I've not looked at an IPL and have never worked on a 192. I was surprised this saw isn't any lighter than it is.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

My 192 is fully adjustable. Whats the differences in the 192 and 193


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> My 192 is fully adjustable. Whats the differences in the 192 and 193


For starters, this one is a strato. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

From all your pics they look idenical. Every pic.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Probably at least $20 more


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 7, 2015)

What's the going rate on one of these mo-sheens?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> For starters, this one is a strato. Other than that, I don't know.


.04 more hp.

No one here has them yet


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> What's the going rate on one of these mo-sheens?


This one was sent to me. I've never priced one.


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 7, 2015)

I was quoted $290 plus tax.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I was quoted $290 plus tax.


Around here the 192 goes for $320


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 7, 2015)

Dealer treats a friend of mine and I very well.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 409608
> 
> 
> Dealer treats a friend of mine and I very well.


I used to get that sort of deal here but the Stihl dealer retired. Guess I'll need to make a call to Middletown, OH & get the Bossman's price


----------



## Franny K (Mar 7, 2015)

It takes a few steps to get a price from the Stihl website for your area. Sometimes it says go in person but this one they put out a price


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Franny K said:


> It takes a few steps to get a price from the Stihl website for your area. Sometimes it says go in person but this one they put out a price


Yeah I got that far..says the 193 is unavailable

That $329 is for something else


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2015)

Someday I'm hoping to get a MS150 MAGNUM!


----------



## Franny K (Mar 7, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Yeah I got that far..says the 193 is unavailable
> 
> That $329 is for something else


put 06268 for your zip, put pat's power equipment for your dealer.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Franny K said:


> put 06268 for your zip, put pat's power equipment for your dealer.


That's not my zip  61801

No "Pats" anywhere w/i 15 miles


----------



## Franny K (Mar 7, 2015)

I meant to provide a means to verify that I did not price something other than what this thread is about. It might be $10 different for you when it shows up.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Franny K said:


> I meant to provide a means to verify that I did not price something other than what this thread is about. It might be $10 different for you when it shows up.


No matter. I'd buy it in Ohio & have it tweaked then sent over. For some reason the prices(even w/o Brad's discount) in Ohio are cheaper then here.


----------



## atpchas (Mar 7, 2015)

A bit pricier here on the left coast.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 8, 2015)

Same improvements i got on my 192T except advancing the timing improved the throttle response further than the muffler mod alone. Not sure if the strato has anything to do with that???


----------



## traktorz (Mar 8, 2015)

The MS192C-E sold on the Nordic market, does'nt have any spark arrestor screen. I haven't checked if also the newer MS193 lacks it too.

Our MS192 has a 12" bar with the diminutive 1.1mm PMM3 chain. The throttle response is inherently very good, with the original bar & chain. 

Tested ours with Oregon 91VXL-044, but the standard MS192 is too weak with it's small 30cc engine. A MM may be what it needs?


----------



## windthrown (Mar 8, 2015)

The PILTZTard says that all outboard clutch saws are completely useless on his Ebay threads.

*ALL outboard clutch saws should be considered obsolete antiques, don't make me say it twice.
*


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 8, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> For starters, this one is a strato. Other than that, I don't know.



Thats what I was looking for. So 193 is just a stratified 192 clamshell saw. Didnt like 192 so will stay away from these as well.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 8, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The PILTZTard says that all outboard clutch saws are completely useless on his Ebay threads.
> 
> *ALL outboard clutch saws should be considered obsolete antiques, don't make me say it twice.*


He probably associates the outboard clutch with saws that oil at idle. Is there any inboard clutch top handle in the tree sort of saw?


----------



## porsche965 (Mar 8, 2015)

Brad, did you notice much difference between the 150T and the 193T power wise once muffed and timing advanced?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 8, 2015)

the ms 193t is 339.95 with a 14'' 
the ms 193 c-e is 399.95 with a 14''
here my dealer has them in stock. i wonder how the 193 ce compares to my 011av


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 8, 2015)

Franny K said:


> Is there any inboard clutch top handle in the tree sort of saw?



My solo 637 TH 40cc was.


----------



## hseII (Mar 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> What's the going rate on one of these mo-sheens?


$330



What do you charge to mod a 193T Brad?


----------



## Toxic2 (Mar 9, 2015)

I got my 193T last year when i went to order a 192..i havent been happy with it..do i need to cut off the carb limiters to do the muffler mod? My saw bogs and runs like chit..just like in your first video


----------



## windthrown (Mar 9, 2015)

Toxic2 said:


> I got my 193T last year when i went to order a 192..i havent been happy with it..do i need to cut off the carb limiters to do the muffler mod? My saw bogs and runs like chit..just like in your first video



Yes. Any muffler mod will require richening up the saw. Heck, stock the carb probably needs to be richened up. I can never get the tune right on these fresh air strato saws though. They seem to run the same over a pretty wide range of H jet settings once the limiter tabs are removed.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 9, 2015)

Franny K said:


> He probably associates the outboard clutch with saws that oil at idle.



My 026 saws puddle oil at idle, as they are the non-PRO ones. They have inboard clutches. 



Franny K said:


> Is there any inboard clutch top handle in the tree sort of saw?



Not from Stihl or Echo that I am aware of, and those are the only TH saws that I have used.


----------



## Toxic2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Im a bit confused as to which part to cut off..is it justvthe black plastic that surrounds the screw? I hve never beed to mess with my 362 as its done everything i needed nd then some but this 193 is just an all round turd..unless it will get better witg time but i havr at least 10 tanks of gas threw it now


----------



## windthrown (Mar 9, 2015)

Yah, the limiters are weird on the newer saws. Variable as well. On the 361, 290, 310, etc. the limiters are just flat tabs that stick out of the red inserts around the carb jets. Just pull the limiter inserts, trim the tabs, and reset them in place. Done. My 211 has these large round black barrels that I had to yank out and cut the tabs off of. It was a PITA to do. I do not have a 192 manual so I do not know what the limiters are like on those saws. Never mind the 193.

As for running like shyte, the 201T and the 192T/3T seem to be similar in that they run like crap stock. Hesitation on full throttle, and not so great cutting speed. Hence the 200T saws go for a fortune on Ebay. Used they are what they sold for new, and new they sell for 2x new.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 9, 2015)

Toxic2 said:


> Im a bit confused as to which part to cut off..is it justvthe black plastic that surrounds the screw? I hve never beed to mess with my 362 as its done everything i needed nd then some but this 193 is just an all round turd..unless it will get better witg time but i havr at least 10 tanks of gas threw it now




Here ya go.....this is a 192T but the 193 is done the same way
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms192t-how-to-get-the-limiters-off.251256/


----------



## Monstrosity (Mar 9, 2015)

Haven't heard much positive feedback on the new 193T. Picked up 2 new 192's today (last 2 my dealer had on the shelf). Guy said he didn't think he'd be getting anymore 192's in, but 193's would be there soon.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 9, 2015)

My dealer still has a couple 192's


----------



## Monstrosity (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a pretty good deal....$275 ea


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> What do you charge to mod a 193T Brad?


$75, including return shipping.


----------



## stubnail67 (Mar 9, 2015)

have you done a 192 brad?


----------



## Eamorip (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a brand new Stihl MS193T here for some simple mods. I ran the saw stock, modded the muffler and ran it again, then advanced the timing and ran it one last time.
> 
> The first thing I did was to trim the limiters on the fully adjustable carb. I made several cuts in the wood to tune the carb before each video was shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eamorip (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a brand new Stihl MS193T here for some simple mods. I ran the saw stock, modded the muffler and ran it again, then advanced the timing and ran it one last time.
> 
> The first thing I did was to trim the limiters on the fully adjustable carb. I made several cuts in the wood to tune the carb before each video was shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## hseII (Nov 16, 2015)

I've noticed the 193T we have works better with a straight bar... 

Guy hadn't even used it a full tank. [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## stubnail67 (Dec 29, 2015)

good read even the 2nd time round.....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 30, 2015)

If your memory is like mine, a 3rd time might be required, lol.


----------



## stubnail67 (Oct 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a brand new Stihl MS193T here for some simple mods. I ran the saw stock, modded the muffler and ran it again, then advanced the timing and ran it one last time.
> 
> The first thing I did was to trim the limiters on the fully adjustable carb. I made several cuts in the wood to tune the carb before each video was shot.
> 
> ...



Just what i wanted to read!!!!


----------



## stubnail67 (Oct 25, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> If your memory is like mine, a 3rd time might be required, lol.


I just read it a 3rd time LOL.... I forgot half of what i read when you posted it


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Oct 26, 2016)

stubnail67 said:


> I just read it a 3rd time LOL.... I forgot half of what i read when you posted it


As seen in YouTube videos Alex Vargas.....Too soon Brad?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Econ (Dec 31, 2018)

I realize I'm bumping an old thread, but I just picked up a new MS193T from my local dealer and planned to mod the muffler but I was curious to find it already hollowed out from the factory. So I just vented the exhaust deflector, replaced the spark arrestor, and buttoned her back up. I'm wondering if I'll still need to adjust the carb and the timing, and trim the limiters. Only worry I have is if the heat from the vents will melt the plastic face plate but I don't imagine running this little guy to the point where it gets _that_ hot. If it becomes an issue, I'll trim the slots open or maybe mask it all off and coat the plastic grid with high-heat enamel.

Thoughts?










The shop tried to sell it to me with a 16" bar and .050" chain but I had them swap on a 12" b/c instead. I've got an old 011AVT with 14" and 16" bars; everything's swappable, so I'm planning to move the 14" b/c over to the 193T and put the new 16" b/c back on the 011AVT. I like the 12" bar but could use a little extra reach when climbing and topping, which is why I bought the 193T. I was using my 011 to climb but it's just too heavy to be efficient as a one-handed saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes, that will melt the plastic. The carb should ALWAYS be tuned after ANY change.


----------



## Econ (Dec 31, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, that will melt the plastic. The carb should ALWAYS be tuned after ANY change.



Right, I'll address both before I call it good. Also, do you think opening the rest of the muffler up to the edges of the port would make any significant difference? And what of trimming the limiters?

Thanks!


----------



## Jo58 (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning all

I would like to have some details for the adjustment of the carburetor after modification of the exhaust.

I followed the procedure provided by brad blsnelling

screw adjustment L at max rpm
LA screw adjustment at 3500 rpm
then screw adjustment L counterclockwise at 3000 rpm

and adjustment screw H at 12000 rpm + 1/2 turn clockwise

with this setting the machine is very soft, slow to accelerate, not very nervous

on the other hand if I leave with the screw L set at 3500 rpm, the acceleration is frank and fast

what should I do?

Is there a risk of leaving the screw L at 3500 rpm without reducing it anticlokwise to 3000 rpm?

Thank you for your help


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 14, 2020)

I would tune the L mixture that it spools up quickly without bogging or beeing to rich or to lean. You have to test for yourself what the engine likes best. On a modded saw you can`t go with the stock settings. Also the idle should be deep enough that the clutch is not slipping.


----------



## Jo58 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks dnd9000

It's what i've made
I have leaned à bit to 3250 rpm
And it make Quick accélération
Turner LA to 3000 rpm IDLE

It works good like this
But I've prefered to ask to be sure

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jo58 (Jan 14, 2020)

This some pics of my muffler mod


----------



## Jo58 (Jan 14, 2020)

The outlet as been reduce to 60% of the inlet with a welded peace of stainless steel


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice, see how it works.


----------

